# Care sheet for wild mouse



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a good care sheet for a wild mouse? I can't seem to find one online. I'm not sure what kind she is. I think just a common field mouse.

Do I just take care of them the same way as I would a fancy mouse? I've read they need higher protein food. How high?

And before someone says I should just release them, they both have already been attacked and have gotten injured that would most likely prevent them from staying safe in the wild. They were also both very young when I got them so don't really know what to do in the wild.

Thanks!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't got time today but when I get a minute I'll copy the chapter on field mice from the book Rodents in Captivity.On diet it says they enjoy a varied diet but seeds are the most important.They enjoy berries,rosehips green plants and insects but avoid root vegetables.


----------

